# Getting started with general training... Help



## BTRT1 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi!

I am looking for resources-- books, websites, advice...
To start with training our twin boys.

I have lots of dog training experience and plan to use a clicker, but not sure what basics to begin with for behaviours? What is the 'sit, stay, come' of goat training? 

Right now we are just doing lots of handling and rubs and and scratches to bond, and the boys are coming to us willingly and when called. They aren't interested in hand feeding treats yet, so we don't have that motivation at the moment 

They are Pygmy/ Myotonic crosses (will be wethered), and one has shown myotonia (stiffening but not falling)...so maybe our cart dreams are out  but we would like them to be well mannered, easy to lead and social (and my 9 year old wants some tricks!).

So resources appreciated and advice  -- I'm just not sure when to begin what


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

you have to teach them to follow without lead - rather easy with goats.

Release to pressure when on a lead - this is more tricky because pressure on the spine for a prey animal equals mortal danger. 

Loading into trailers or pick-ups

standing still while being saddled and loaded

I would look into books how to train horses and go with the fact that goats are smarter, faster learning and less prone to panic reactions (but still will show some).

Think intelligence of a dog, needs to learn what a horse can do (leave the riding part) and a wicked sense of humor.

As to when and what

start following and leading, loading, picking up hooves in the first year
allow for growth - physical and mental in the second year and reinforce the earlier lessons. Let them see the world
introduce saddle and routines around saddling and packing at around 2,5 years. Build up strength and stamina for carrying weight in the third year.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

One good book is "Practical Goat Packing" by Carolyn Eddie. Check out her other books also on Field First Aid. North American Packgoat Aossociation is an excellent group whose website has lots of good information. If you like real paper to read and touch in the magazine category there is only one, Goat Tracks: Journal of the Working Goat. It's and excellent resource with fun articles.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Talk to Goathiker, I'm sure she has lots of advice and tips for you...


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Another good book is "The Pack Goat" by John Mionczynski. It is readily available. I believe Eddy's book may be out of print and is getting difficult to find. I had to buy one used from Amazon. No new ones to be found.


----------

